# Democrats vote to withhold information



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Recently 122 democrats voted to not inform people that their personal information had been stolen from the Obamacare website.

http://thehill.com/blogs/floor-action/h ... z2q2NN2EBQ

Does this give us a hint they wish to lie to us?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

How is the bridge disaster with Christie getting more attention then Benghazi?

The media will pick and choose its stories.

Does it surprise you they voted like that?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> "The administration opposes House passage of H.R. 3811 because it would create unrealistic and costly paperwork requirements that do not improve the safety or security of personally-identifiable information in the Health Insurance Marketplaces," the White House said in a policy statement.
> 
> "Unlike existing requirements, H.R. 3811 requires expensive and unnecessary notification for the compromise of publicly-available information, *even if there is no reasonable risk that information could be used to cause harm*."
> 
> ...


This is what is funny. The last sentence that was issued from the white house... it is in bold/underline. So they don't think SS#'s, addresses, and Birthdays in the wrong hands could do damage??? hmmmm....Isn't that all you need to get a credit card??

Now I am not saying that the site is getting breached or is at a "Security Disaster". But any website can be hacked into nothing is fool proof. Look at Target! They are thinking it was an inside job. But yet there was a breach! So again this is an issue that needs to be addressed. All this bill is requiring notice to be given to consumers. If the other businesses need or are required to give notification so should the government. Since they wanted to get into the business of Medical Insurance. they need to be held to the same standards and procedures.


----------

